# some help with Samsung UN65H7150AF



## fviola (Oct 1, 2012)

I recently upgraded my TV to a Samsung UN65H7150AFXZA, and everything seems to be great with it, but I do have a few concerns and I hope someone could help.

1. At certain spots along the edges of the screen, I noticed some white light which I assume is the backlight of the TV. It is not noticeable when the picture takes up the full screen, but it is noticeable when there are black bars on the sides or on the top and bottom. I assume this is normal as I have seen it on other TVs and it doesn't really bother me, but I wanted to double check. 

2. I don't really care for 3D, but being that it is a 3D TV, I decided to check it out. It worked fine, except when I stopped playing the 3d movie. I was using Verizon FiOS to watch The Wolverine in 3d, once the movie started, my TV went into 3d mode automatically. Once in 3d mode, I was able to switch from 2d to 3d by pressing the 3d button on my remote. I stopped playing the movie and it took me to the Verizon menu where everything was distorted, as if I was still in 3d. I pressed the 3d button on the remote and the TV said that I was in 2d mode. I switched back to 3d and to 2d again, but the image was still a mess. I had to turn off the tv in order to get the picture to be correct. I did not have to turn off Verizon though. Does anyone know what's going on here? I am not going to be using 3d often so it's not that big of a deal, but I would like to know if there is a solution.

3. I can't seem to find any good calibration settings for the picture. I saw one online that used some settings that made the colors look too green. I played with the settings myself, and got something that works, but I'm sure someone knows better than me. Can someone tell me a good site that might have settings for this TV? 

Those are my only concerns right now, probably will be more as I get around to all of the features. But any help will be much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You are correct on #1. It is the edge lit LEDs. 

As for 3D, I'd just avoid it. It's on it's way out and really not worth the time or effort. More than likely it's some sort of HDMI handshake issue when your switching from 3D to 2D. 

#3 can best be answered by following the link in my signature on how to set up your display properly. :T


----------



## fviola (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the help.

I thought that was the case for the lights and you're right about 3D...I won't bother with it since it won't really be used anyways.

Thanks again


----------

